# New car ramps



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

I got fed up trying to find low ramps for the car, and any I did find were so expensive.

Got the idea of a M3 forum for using timber. 

The end stops I'm making bigger, but I first needed to see how she sat on the top and thankfully plenty of room.


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

clever idea how much did the wood cost you in total?


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

87 quid inc a box of screws. :thumbsup:


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

*ramps*

Bloody brilliant mate, im a joiner and never thought of this, i cant get mine on my ramps, so i will deffo be making some of these.:thumbsup:


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

Great idea, thanks for sharing!


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Superb!!!


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Have done similar myself but not as long, obviously at the cost of over all height though, I did buy a set of adjustable car ramps from cjautos but they weren't really wide enough for the tyres, so sold them on..... the beauty of making your own is you can customize them to suit. Good job mate :thumbsup:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Liking this, I usually use a single plank with wooden supports at intervals. In fact yours are probably over-engineered you could run a tank up those!. 

Only problem is access from either side is restricted. What you need is an extension to each ramp held fixed by some removeable means to the ramps and when the car rolls on to the extensions you can remove the actual ramps to gain full access from each side. I think I'd make the extensions a bit wider so they would be even more stable.

Good work!


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

I used this from the other forum for getting the angle correct, mine from the wheel to the front of the bumper is 32" unlike his 25".

Hope this helps. :thumbsup:


Basically, measure the height from the front bumper to the ground then the distance from the wheel to the front of the bumper. Mine is 25" from wheel to front, and height was 5-5.5", used 5" for safety. So, with these figures you know the angle (for ramps) which is 10.7 degrees. But you know the front must travel at least 25", before hitting anything over 5". Each step is 13" long, and the height is 1.75". 
Based on 1.75" per step, I know 2 steps =3.5", but 3 would be 5.25". So based on the height from my bumper to the ground of 5", I know that the 3rd step must be over 25" away from the 1st.
In theory top one could be shorter and if the height was 5.5" then i could climb 3 steps every 25", instead of 2. And the step could be 12.5" instead of 13". Therefore the ramps overall can be shorter. But I just played safe (ground wasn’t exactly even at measurement).
Conclude for shorter ramps: stopper = 1.5" long, top step = 14", next step = 26.5", next step = 39". Next step (could be final step if only require just over 7" in height, I found this sufficient) 51.5", if not next step is 64". Each platform has 12.5".


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

blue34 said:


> Only problem is access from either side is restricted. What you need is an extension to each ramp held fixed by some removeable means to the ramps and when the car rolls on to the extensions you can remove the actual ramps to gain full access from each side. I think I'd make the extensions a bit wider so they would be even more stable.
> 
> Good work!


Did think of the lack of access when the car was up on the ramps and maybe making the first part (Sloping part) of the ramp removable once the car is up.

Good idea, making the extension part as you call it a bit wider though.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Great idea....that's another winter project sorted. :thumbsup:


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

i need this in my life!

can you list sizes etc for a non-carpenter type like myself. yes i know its straight forward, i just want to be sure


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

clarky_gtt said:


> i need this in my life!
> 
> can you list sizes etc for a non-carpenter type like myself. yes i know its straight forward, i just want to be sure


I bought 3 lengths of 47mm x 250mm x 4.8mtrs of sawn wood from Covers.

1st length 2 x 1380mm and 2 x 920mm
2nd length 2 x 2300mm
3rd length 2 x 1840mm and 2 x 460mm

They will cut all this for you.

That'll give you the 10 lengths you need to make the 2 ramps.

And a box of 10 x 75mm screws. 

This is all assuming you have at least 5" clearance from your front spoiler to the ground. If less you'll have to re-calculate. As I explained in the previous post.

Hope this helps. :thumbsup:


----------



## elrodeo666 (Feb 10, 2008)

Good on you for making your own.

I use these Takata - Low Down Slope - Nengun Performance
And just use them to get the car on the jack and then jack the car and then use stands for easy access all around the car.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Update on the ramps, Blue34 suggested that if I could make the ramp detachable, it would give me more access at the side of the car, so I've done just that. I've also attached a block behind the wheel once the ramp is removed.


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

or you could always jack the subframe point, remove ramps and place axle stand underneathe.

but fair play, i need to sort this asap, i have genuine top secret skirts that cover the bottom of the car and only have tiny cut outs for the jacking points. Along with the fact my car is low, its a nightmare


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

clarky_gtt said:


> or you could always jack the subframe point, remove ramps and place axle stand underneathe.
> 
> but fair play, i need to sort this asap, i have genuine top secret skirts that cover the bottom of the car and only have tiny cut outs for the jacking points. Along with the fact my car is low, its a nightmare


Absolutely, then the wheels can be removed and then have total access to everything.


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Pure geniuse i'l be making my self some of this mate


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

gillsl500 said:


> Pure geniuse i'l be making my self some of this mate


I jacked the rear of the car up and stuck some old steel ramps under the rear wheels, so I have nearly 2ft clearance under the whole car. :thumbsup:


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Handy hint for ramp users... 

If the ramps tend to slide away from you as you drive up them, Tie a bit of rope to them and allow it to trail before the ramp so the wheel runs over the rope first, it will then stop the ramp slipping away.


----------



## BAD GTR (Feb 13, 2003)

I know what i'm doing this weekend! Great idea!


----------



## gtr_vspec (Nov 12, 2009)

Thread from the dead I know, but just a note to say thanks for this great idea - I just built a set of these to bleed my clutch and they've worked amazingly well. Car up in the air as of this evening. Completely solid.

Couldn't find wide enough wood and running 265 tyres so made mine from 3 sets of 100mm for a 300mm wide ramp each side.

If anyone wants a trolley jack that will fit to the front crossmember, I think this one might just about be long enough? 1.5 Ton Professional Trolley Jack with 855mm Lifting Height

If anyone knows if the above will fit, or any other trolley jacks that work, please let us know.


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Also have a look at ESM Race Ramps :: No Other Race Ramps Compare thinking of getting a set for my garage.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

BOB GTR34 said:


> Also have a look at ESM Race Ramps :: No Other Race Ramps Compare thinking of getting a set for my garage.


They look good, been looking at this, part of there video shows them lifting a Skyline.

CAR LIFT, MOBILE SCISSOR LIFT. GREAT FOR HOME/WORK USE | eBay


----------



## Din Viesel (Sep 12, 2015)

MS33 said:


> They look good, been looking at this, part of there video shows them lifting a Skyline.
> 
> CAR LIFT, MOBILE SCISSOR LIFT. GREAT FOR HOME/WORK USE | eBay


Or these which are so much lighter...QuickJack UK (QuickJack England, Scotland, Wales)


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

brilliant. I find it a faff getting the car up in the car to enable it to be jacked. These will make it so much quicker and easier.


----------



## seastate (Jan 24, 2009)

I found these yesterday - definitely going to buy them

Car lift/ramps - the simple unique patented MR1s for DIY mechanics


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

seastate said:


> I found these yesterday - definitely going to buy them
> 
> Car lift/ramps - the simple unique patented MR1s for DIY mechanics


I like those, clever design.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

seastate said:


> I found these yesterday - definitely going to buy them
> 
> Car lift/ramps - the simple unique patented MR1s for DIY mechanics


The jacking point looks quite high in the YouTube video....could catch a low front lip.

I like the quickjack design but it seems to move the car forward quite a bit as it lifts. I'd love one in my garage if it would fit.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I was having this very discussion with buster few weeks ago about making wooden ramps. Great idea and definitely on my list to do. When you hear about cars falling on you after stands collapsing does make you a little scared that one can fail.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Really good mate. Well done! Anybody thinking of doing this; make sure you use timber as wide as you can and don't forget you can always put a stand underneath as well.what a good idea. Thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

MS33 said:


>


Wooden tool chest I like it!


----------



## Alex1710 (Sep 21, 2015)

Really good idea considering how low some of our cars are! I realised the other day a friend had made some for this very same purpose


----------



## boostinserge (Jun 21, 2016)

awesome !


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

These are a great idea:bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Cheers guys, I'd be lost without them now.


----------



## keithmac (Mar 1, 2014)

I hate laying under cars, even with doubled up axle stands!.

These look very sturdy and a lot safer.


----------

